# Members Favorite Heat Press



## HShooter (Oct 12, 2008)

Im looking into buying a heat press machine in the next week or so. I wanted to see if anyone wanted to share personal experiences of their own on which types are user friendly and easy to operate for a beginner. I read a few other threads and saw people were having problems with operating their press. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

I would stay away from all but the big name brands. I use stahls products, mighty, hottronix. I have never had a problem.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

the geo knight dk20 swing away is a great machine, we love the swing away feature, lets you line up transfers easy, and it has a great height feature also. lots of adjustments and it has a life time warrenty on the heat platen.


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a Stahl's Hotronix swinger. I think it's a 16X20. I've never used any other brand in the past 14 years and haven't owned any other brand for the past 3 years. 

I did some research before purchasing the one I currently own and people were saying that they'd owned one for 15 years and they never had 1 single problem. That was the #1 selling point for me - you can't make money if your equipment is broke.

I think I paid about 1000.00 for a used one on Ebay and it came with a like new hat press and 5 teflon pillows. I have no complaints.

I think they're around 1500.00 new - they cost double what a lot of other presses cost, but I was just used to it so I stuck with what I knew. 

I know that they always offer show specials - meaning they'll offer like 5% off for a week after a show. I'd call them and see when they're gonna be on sale next if you decided to go with the Stahls.


----------



## RUSSGAIL (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi,
I agree, stay with the name brands.
We use a Hix 16x20 Swingman, and love it.


----------



## clubdugong (May 18, 2008)

So it seems most if not all the responses on here so far all use the swing rather than clamshell. 

Is there anyone on the side of clamshell? I'm still weighing up which one to go for. It's a hard decision. I have the space available for the swing. But for some reason I sway to liking the clamshell.

Decisions, decisions, decisions!


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

My presses are clams.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have had a Hix 15 x 15 clamshell with the floating platen for about 7 years now. It's been great.
Not one bit of trouble with this press. I was tempted at the time with cheaper deals on ebay
with unknown names but decided to pay more for a well known name. I think in the long run this is
the best policy when it comes to heat presses or any equipment for that matter.

Lar


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Hix is your best bet. I prefer a clam personally and if you want to spend a bit more money, I'd tell you to take a look at this new splitter that I just got. Its amazing how many problems you can avoid with it.
[media]http://www.renegadethreads.com/2400flyersheets.pdf[/media]


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

As far as clam vs. swinger goes;

I'd say it simply comes down to personal preference. Both ultimately do the same job in the same manner in the same amount of time.

I like to 'get over' my shirts to visually line them up. I have my press on a 8 foot folding table and the swinger allows me to lean forward and try to see directly over the shirt.

It seems like a clam would make you have to work from the side a bit. I mean, do you clam owners find yourself standing in front of the press, but moving your head to one side or the other of the press to grab the shirt? Is the handle of the clam ever a issue?

And it seems like a clam has a greater vertical operating distance. Seems like you have to do more reaching up and down whereas a swinger makes your arm move in a easier horizontal motion.

For me, it's the swinger.


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

geo knight swing


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

I love my Hix Swingman 15x15.


----------



## Hwy101 (Sep 12, 2008)

GeoKnight 16x20 Swing


----------



## HShooter (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses.....so the overall consensus is generally go with the name brand.......ill proly choose a clamp to start........thanks alot and ill keep u updated on how im doing.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have the stahls hotronix with the auto open, clam style and love it  I dont have any problems with it lifting up instead of swinging over. I do have 2 swingers and they are actually more work to me swinging them back and forth. Also the auto open feature is really nice as I can walk away from my press and it opens on its own. Hope this helps


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

HShooter said:


> Thanks for all the responses.....so the overall consensus is generally go with the name brand.......ill proly choose a clamp to start........thanks alot and ill keep u updated on how im doing.


Something to keep in mind if you go with a clam.
If you are planning on doing any sublimation printing on thicker items such as plaques or clocks you should get the clam with the floating platen which makes it alot easier when heatpressing these kinds of items.

Lar


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You'll probably end up with as many different answers as 'what is you favorite car?'. The most popular machine sold is a 15x15 manual press. It is the least expensive and a great choice for a beginner and a small volumer user.


----------



## Chuckie C (Sep 22, 2007)

Stahls Hotronix clam and hat mighty press love them both.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Stahls Might Press clamshell, "happy as a clam" shell.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a 16x20 Phoenix (from what I can tell its a rebadged Hotronix) clamshell. The large size is nice in some ways but many times I wish I had a smaller platen.

I've only used clamshells but there was an earlier thread about swinger vs clam; the consensus in that thread was that swingers are more work and more tiring, this from people who had used both.

If I had to buy a press now, I would spend the extra for the Hix Splitter mentioned earlier. Being able to load my shirts on a cantilevered platen like in screenprinting would be a huge advantage.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

I purchased a Hotronix 16x20 auto clam form Josh at Imprintables. I got it specifically because it was fully digital with temps, timers, & pressure guage and I figured even I couldn't mess up much with that. It worked well and I found out I could still mess things up, but I do think the extra money spent was worth it for a beginner. Now I could get along fine without all of the digital stuff that I was spoiled by with it. 

When I decided to get a second press, I spent some time with Cliff Hix at his shop and played with all the different models he had invented and got a run down on the good and bad of each. Unless you are going to do low quantities and/or a wide variety of media (things other than shirts), I'd get a clam. The swinger & drawer style are great for specific things, but they do take a bit more time and effort to operate. In the end it was an easy sell for me to get the splitter even at the fairly high price. I did get $250 credit on transfers as a bonus that helped with the price. I've been very happy that I spent the extra money on it. Now I want to sell my Hotronix and get either another 15x15 spitter or maybe I'll save up for the 16x20 version. Also, I got a lower sleeve platen for my splitter that I use for so many things that I can't believe I almost didn't get it.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I started with a very small swinger and then bought a 16 x 20 clam. The clamshell press about killed me on my first big job as it was all manual. I bought an auto open upgrade for it and life has been great since! It opens up so far that I can stare straight down to center and the floating platen is nice. The clamshell is great for doing high quantities because of its simple open/close operation. I have 2 Geo Knights, a Mighty Press and a china hat press. I really like them all


----------



## eaglesofttees (Nov 10, 2008)

My first and only heatpress is made by Insta Graphics. I love it, it is very reliable, its digital, its never gave up on me. How many of you have Insta Graphics? It came highly recommended when I bought my DTG Printer.


----------



## gregw (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello fellow members-to put in my two cents I'm going for the mighty press clamshell next week!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Stahls clamshell.


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

Hotronix pneumatic swinger. 9 yrs and had to replace thermostat about 2 yrs ago (I think that's what went out on it). Easy fix. For the amount of usage it gets, it's been awesome. The auto release is a great bell/whistle. Keeps stuff from getting burned - especially DTG items. I am biased, but I think swinging the arm and pushing 2 buttons is easier than lowering a clam.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Good choice. It's our best seller.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sunie, 15x15 clamshell and MIghty press 15x15 clamshell, Love em both,


----------

